
Font Survey: 30 of the Best Programming Fonts. - prakash
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/work/FontSurvey.aspx
======
artificer
I just love the new Microsoft Consolas font that comes bundled in Windows
Vista. "Pragmata" is also a very nice and professional font that is a bit
expensive though, and misses support for many languages other than english.
For me, the definitive feature that distinguishes a simple monospaced font
from a font adequate for programming is the slashed (or dotted) zero that
separates it clearly from capital "O".

~~~
qwph
Being able to distinguish _1_ from _l_ is also a benefit.

------
arien
I personally prefer Courier (although 11-12 points is excessive IMO). It's
available in most systems, it's perfectly clear with or without ClearType and
it has fixed width. Perfect.

------
truebosko
I love Consolas at work but for Linux a great alternative is Inconsolata ..
especially if you enable the smooth rendering

------
jsmcgd
Kind of related: I've settled on ori1Uni, size 16 as my default font for
Firefox. I find it makes non marked up HTML much much easier to read.

------
sc
Deja Vu Sans Mono renders wonderfully on OS X.

